# Charely, Clinton is behind it all



## heckler7 (Oct 28, 2017)

well cats out of the bag, you think you can ease up on the anti trump rhetoric? or do facts not matter? it was guilty till proven innocent and now the country is so divided I dont think those SJW will ever except the truth and come back

http://nypost.com/2017/10/26/how-team-hillary-played-the-press-for-fools-on-russia/

Hillary Clinton?s campaign didn?t just pay for the Kremlin-aided smear job on Donald Trump before the election; she continued to use the dirt after the election to frame her humiliating loss as a Russian conspiracy to steal the election.
Bitter to the core, she and her campaign aides hatched a scheme, just 24 hours after conceding the race, to spoon-feed the dirty rumors to an eager liberal media and manufacture the narrative that Russia secretly colluded with her neophyte foe to sabotage her coronation.
But it was Hillary who was trying to kneecap Trump, even after he licked her, fair and square, in Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, Michigan and other blue states.
Exhibit A is the book ?Shattered: Inside Hillary Clinton?s Doomed Campaign,? by Jonathan Allen and Amie Parnes. In light of this week?s revelation that Hillary?s campaign funded the dirty anti-Trump ?Steele? dossier, the book takes on a new significance. It reveals:
?Within 24 hours of her concession speech, [campaign chair John Podesta and manager Robby Mook] assembled her communications team at the Brooklyn headquarters to engineer the case that the election wasn?t entirely on the up-and-up. For a couple of hours, with Shake Shack containers littering the room, they went over the script they would pitch to the press and the public. Already, Russian hacking was the centerpiece of the argument.?
The plan, according to the book, was to push journalists to cover how ?Russian hacking was the major unreported story of the campaign,? and it succeeded to a fare-thee-well. After the election, coverage of the Russian ?collusion? story was relentless, and it helped pressure investigations and hearings on Capitol Hill and even the naming of a special counsel, which in turn has triggered virtually nonstop coverage.
[h=4]MORE ON:[/h][h=3]HILLARY CLINTON[/h]
[h=2]Hillary had to know all about the dossier[/h]
[h=2]Conservative website originally funded research firm that produced Trump dossier[/h]
[h=2]Russian lawyer reportedly met with Kremlin official before Trump Jr. sitdown[/h]
[h=2]Trump Jr. turns Hillary's 70th birthday into a roast[/h]


A new Media Research Center study finds that, since the inauguration, major TV news networks have devoted an astonishing 1,000 minutes out of a total 5,015 minutes of Trump administration coverage discussing speculation that the Trump campaign may have colluded with Moscow in hacking Clinton campaign emails, ?which means the Russia story alone has comprised almost one-fifth of all Trump news this year.? In contrast, they so far have devoted just 20 seconds to the more substantive scandal of Hillary and her husband possibly trading US uranium rights for Russian cash.
MRC analysts also found that more than a third of the networks? Russia ?scandal? coverage was based on anonymous sources who worked in the Obama administration, including Hillary?s State Department.
Though some of that coverage has proved erroneous, leading to retracted stories and fired reporters, the damage is done. Trump?s approval ratings have suffered, and the Russia investigation has distracted the administration.
Which was also part of Hillary?s plan.
In March, former Clinton campaign communications director Jennifer Palmieri summed up the post-election strategy in a Washington Post column comparing ?Russiagate? to Watergate and encouraging the press and other Democrats to ?turn the Russia story against Trump.?
[h=4]SEE ALSO[/h]


[h=3]Clinton campaign, DNC helped fund infamous Trump dossier[/h]





?If we make plain that what Russia has done is nothing less than an attack on our republic, the public will be with us. And the more we talk about it, the more they?ll be with us,? she advised. ?Polls show that voters are now concerned about the Russia story and overwhelmingly support an independent investigation.?
In short, Hillary couldn?t beat Trump with the political dirt she secretly purchased during the campaign, so she tried to cripple his presidency with help from an overwhelmingly anti-Trump media. Framing Trump as some sort of modern-day KGB plant was an easy sell, since the pro-Democrat media were also searching for a scapegoat to rationalize the crushing defeat of their shared liberal agenda at the polls.
The irony is, it may have in fact been Hillary who came closer to colluding with the Russians in smearing Trump as a Russian traitor than anything Trump did in trying to beat Hillary. The information in the dossier she bought for millions came from Russian intelligence sources, and her lawyers brokered the deal with a Kremlin-tied lobbyist. When it failed to stop Trump, the Russia paymaster turned into the Russia spinmeister.
Now we really know ?What Happened.?
_
Paul Sperry is the author of several books, including the bestseller ?Infiltration.?_


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2017)

Facts and evidence do not matter to LIBTARDS.


----------



## solidassears (Oct 28, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> well cats out of the bag, you think you can ease up on the anti trump rhetoric? or do facts not matter? it was guilty till proven innocent and now the country is so divided I dont think those SJW will ever except the truth and come back
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/26/how-team-hillary-played-the-press-for-fools-on-russia/
> 
> ...



You really think Charlie will give a shit about facts? No way; he hates Trump; it's completely irrational, but that's how the libs operate all emotion; no facts or logic.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2017)

_A new Media Research Center study finds that, since the inauguration, major TV news networks have devoted an astonishing 1,000 minutes out of a total 5,015 minutes of Trump administration coverage discussing speculation that the Trump campaign may have colluded with Moscow in hacking Clinton campaign emails, 'which means the Russia story alone has comprised almost one-fifth of all Trump news this year.' In contrast, they so far have devoted just 20 seconds to the more substantive scandal of Hillary and her husband possibly trading US uranium rights for Russian cash._

I wonder how much time Chucky has wasted?


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2017)

... nice try heck... but I haven't been posting 'dump trump' shit lately, although I want to, but,,,, Rob starts crying and goes on a rampage of his undying love for trumpy ......    

.. I gonna wait for Mueller to finish his work...but it doesn't affect my feelings about trumpski...to me, he is a mockery of the office of president , we will see what we will see.....

  ....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2017)

charley said:


> ... nice try heck... but I haven't been posting 'dump trump' shit lately, although I want to, but,,,, Rob starts crying and goes on a rampage of his undying love for trumpy ......
> 
> *.. I gonna wait for Mueller to finish his work...*but it doesn't affect my feelings about trumpski...to me, he is a mockery of the office of president , we will see what we will see.....
> 
> ....



yup, me too.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Oct 29, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...lican-pressure-to-resign-in-russia-probe.html

Hill investigators also are looking into a Russian firm?s uranium  deal that was approved by the Obama administration in 2010 despite  reports that the FBI ? then led by Mueller ? had evidence of bribery  involving a subsidiary of that firm.
                                                            		 					                                                                                                       Critics question whether Mueller?s own ties to the  bureau as well as fired FBI director James Comey now render him  compromised as he investigates allegations of Russian meddling and  collusion with Trump officials in the 2016 race.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2017)

Fact is... you start calling members names the board loses members and the sponsors lose business... THAT seems kinda tarded to me.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2017)

Anyone seen SheriV?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2017)

I would love every dirty thing Hillary has ever done to be exposed right along with the big orange puss cunted babboon. Fuck them all. Politicians on both sides could give a shit less if this country is great or a laughing stock.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Fact is... you start calling members names the board loses members and the sponsors lose business... THAT seems kinda tarded to me.



this is the *Anything Goes* forum babe.


----------



## charley (Oct 29, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Anyone seen SheriV?




....  Sheri is MIA , ever since Rob bullied her she hasn't been around that much...       just saying...         ...    ....


----------



## charley (Oct 29, 2017)

Prince said:


> this is the *Anything Goes* forum babe.




... & that means it's time for the *'hero of the working class'  ... *




& Mister *grab her by the pussy trumpski  *...[enjoying some father daughter time]


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  Sheri is MIA , *ever since Rob bullied her* she hasn't been around that much...       just saying...         ...    ....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2017)

Prince said:


> this is the *Anything Goes* forum babe.



Yea... it used to booming. Seems more like Everyone Goes Away.....


----------



## botamico (Oct 30, 2017)

All the popular politicians suck. The good politicians are the ones that you don't hear about at all. The popular ones are owned by lobbyists.


----------



## BadGas (Oct 31, 2017)

I even got tired of slamming Crooked Hillary after while .. just needed to come up for some fresh air.. 
Speaking of air, found out today that pre-Noah's Ark flood, oxygen levels in earth's atmosphere were above 55%.. 
Since the great flood & currently, oxygen is under 20%.. 
My guess is that Liberals are more sensitive to oxygen depletion than conservatives.. 



charley said:


> ... nice try heck... but I haven't been posting 'dump trump' shit lately, although I want to, but,,,, Rob starts crying and goes on a rampage of his undying love for trumpy ......
> 
> .. I gonna wait for Mueller to finish his work...but it doesn't affect my feelings about trumpski...to me, he is a mockery of the office of president , we will see what we will see.....
> 
> ....


----------



## BadGas (Oct 31, 2017)

But the baboon is not a politician.. Which is exactly why he cares.



Little Wing said:


> I would love every dirty thing Hillary has ever done to be exposed right along with the big orange puss cunted babboon. Fuck them all. Politicians on both sides could give a shit less if this country is great or a laughing stock.


----------



## botamico (Oct 31, 2017)

Politics can be very exhausting. No matter who the president is whether Democrat or Republican, they are always under some sort of scrutiny. I would rather be a low level senator; someone you don't hear a lot about, but still making $130,000 a year.


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

BadGas said:


> I even got tired of slamming Crooked Hillary after while .. just needed to come up for some fresh air..
> Speaking of air, found out today that pre-Noah's Ark flood, oxygen levels in earth's atmosphere were above 55%..
> Since the great flood & currently, oxygen is under 20%..
> My guess is that Liberals are more sensitive to oxygen depletion than conservatives..



.....  Searches for Noah's Ark have been made from at least the time of Eusebius (c. 275-339 CE) to the present day. There is no scientific evidence for a global flood, and despite many expeditions, no evidence of the ark has been found. The challenges associated with housing all living animal types, and even plants, would have made building the ark a practical impossibility.

...when you have a religious belief system effecting your opinions and decisions you are standing in shit ...  most people base their so-called facts on man made religious fables , commonly known to be incorrect ...


----------



## solidassears (Oct 31, 2017)

charley said:


> .....  Searches for Noah's Ark have been made from at least the time of Eusebius (c. 275-339 CE) to the present day. There is no scientific evidence for a global flood, and despite many expeditions, no evidence of the ark has been found. The challenges associated with housing all living animal types, and even plants, would have made building the ark a practical impossibility.
> 
> ...when you have a religious belief system effecting your opinions and decisions you are standing in shit ...  most people base their so-called facts on man made religious fables , commonly known to be incorrect ...



Yup, Trump and Russia is a perfect example; no evidence what so ever; yet millions of idiots believing in this fairy tale.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Yea... it used to booming. Seems more like Everyone Goes Away.....



they can't stand all of Chucky's Trump posts.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

BadGas said:


> I even got tired of slamming Crooked Hillary after while .. just needed to come up for some fresh air..
> Speaking of air, found out today that pre-Noah's Ark flood, oxygen levels in earth's atmosphere were above 55%..
> Since the great flood & currently, oxygen is under 20%..
> My guess is that Liberals are more sensitive to oxygen depletion than conservatives..



yup, its to the point that insulting Hilary and the Dems is like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I would love every dirty thing Hillary has ever done to be exposed right along with the big orange puss cunted babboon. Fuck them all. Politicians on both sides could give a shit less if this country is great or a laughing stock.



he just likes to grab chicks by the pussy, he's not a criminal like Hilary.


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> they can't stand all of Chucky's Trump posts.




.....  who can't stand it ? your 33% koolaid swilling peeps.. ???     ..


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> yup, its to the point that insulting Hilary and the Dems is like shooting fish in a barrel.



... seriously Rob... I am noticing desperation in your poorly made posts these days..


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> he just likes to grab chicks by the pussy, he's not a criminal like Hilary.




...  and of course that's o.k. with you...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

charley said:


> ... seriously Rob... I am noticing desperation in your poorly made posts these days..



... oh ... shit ... seriously? ...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

charley said:


> ...  and of course that's o.k. with you...



talk about desperation you can't find any new material this is old as fuck.


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> talk about desperation you can't find any new material this is old as fuck.



.... you mean 'new material' like your never ending pointing at Obama, & Hillary as the republican scapegoat diversion tactic ?!?!?      ...


----------



## botamico (Oct 31, 2017)

Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> they can't stand all of Chucky's Trump posts.



That's not what i heard.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, times, serif]Trumpleshitstain's a fucking thief and I'm pretty sure if someone ordered a ton of shit from IML or GNC and never paid you that's exactly what you would call them. [/FONT]


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

Seriously, what loser doesn't pay their bills? 


http://fortune.com/2016/09/30/donald-trump-stiff-contractors/


----------



## solidassears (Oct 31, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Seriously, what loser doesn't pay their bills?
> 
> 
> http://fortune.com/2016/09/30/donald-trump-stiff-contractors/



Lots of people don't pay their bills. I know, I'm a sub contractor. 

As to the subs that Trump didn't pay, who knows what the real story is? There are usually two sides to every story; Trumps side is that the sub didn't preform or did sub standard work. I've been dinged before too; when we didn't finish on time; every contract has a Liquidated Damages clause sometimes it's pretty steep. I've seen it as high as $20,000.00 a day. 

I would not believe either side until they were both together and had to defend their position. I know that's not popular; it's a lot more fun to just trash someone.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Lots of people don't pay their bills. I know, I'm a sub contractor.
> 
> As to the subs that Trump didn't pay, who knows what the real story is? There are usually two sides to every story; Trumps side is that the sub didn't preform or did sub standard work. I've been dinged before too; when we didn't finish on time; every contract has a Liquidated Damages clause sometimes it's pretty steep. I've seen it as high as $20,000.00 a day.
> 
> *I would not believe either side until they were both together and had to defend their position.* I know that's not popular; it's a lot more fun to just trash someone.



Exactly and when you have ownership in over 500 businesses it's probably a tad bit difficult to keep track of.


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Seriously, what loser doesn't pay their bills?
> 
> 
> http://fortune.com/2016/09/30/donald-trump-stiff-contractors/




..... I know, that you know better than most here, that no matter what trumpski does , that there are defenders [Rob] of his lordship trumpy , they will happily make all the excuses in the world for him... honor, truth and reality do not come into play..   *sad !!!*​


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> Exactly and when you have ownership in over 500 businesses it's probably a tad bit difficult to keep track of.




.... the only time you post on solidassholes posts, is when it furthers your defense of trump...  but he thinks you guys are buds  , I know you have an excuse for that.. 

.... hey Rob, why don't you tell us again how much money you have...  & how poor the rest of us are...    'very trumpian' ....      ....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

charley said:


> .... the only time you post on solidassholes posts, is when it furthers your defense of trump...  but he thinks you guys are buds  , I know you have an excuse for that..
> 
> .... hey Rob, why don't you tell us again how much money you have...  & how poor the rest of us are...    'very trumpian' ....      ....



I'm poor help me.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

charley said:


> ..... I know, that you know better than most here, that no matter what trumpski does , that there are defenders [Rob] of his lordship trumpy , they will happily make all the excuses in the world for him... honor, truth and reality do not come into play..   *sad !!!*​



the same way you defend criminals like Hilary?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> the same way you defend criminals like Hilary?



He told me he doesn't really like her either. Not wanting to eat shit doesn't automatically mean you are ok eating puke. It is beyond me why they were the best this country offered up in the election. There are so many stories illustrating what a shyster Trump is like Charlie Sheen and the Harry Winston diamond cufflinks etc. At some point you're going to have to recognize it. If Trump was in the right he wouldn't be ordered to pay up in so many suits. Look at the settlements he pays out when he loses in court like for the paint etc. He is what he is but I just do not understand an intelligent person looking up to the cheeseball. I don't think he even has one genuine friend.... that should tell people something.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm STILL glad Hillary lost. And if the DNC offers up anyone like her in 2020, I hope they lose too.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> He told me he doesn't really like her either. Not wanting to eat shit doesn't automatically mean you are ok eating puke. It is beyond me why they were the best this country offered up in the election. There are so many stories illustrating what a shyster Trump is like Charlie Sheen and the Harry Winston diamond cufflinks etc. At some point you're going to have to recognize it. If Trump was in the right he wouldn't be ordered to pay up in so many suits. Look at the settlements he pays out when he loses in court like for the paint etc. He is what he is but I just do not understand an intelligent person looking up to the cheeseball. I don't think he even has one genuine friend.... that should tell people something.



I don't care about any of that, I care about everything he is doing in office and so far I am happy.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

Like What???? Seriously.


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> the same way you defend criminals like Hilary?





.... Hillary has never been charged with anything , even after 30 years of political life...  your boyz are in deep shit and it's only after 10 months..  in case you claim not to know who I'm talking about, because of your 'trumpski like memory' , I'll spell it out for you ,,Paul Manafort, Rick Gates & George Papadopoulos... with many more to come...  
Manafort and Gates Pose Serious Risk of Flight, Says Mueller...   $10 million bail for Manafort.. $5 million bail for Gates..  'lock them up, lock them up' ...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

The complete lunacy of Jeff Sessions seems counterproductive to your business plan. What would you even still be able to sell in another 7 years?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

Sessions thinks there are "hidden steroids" in bodybuilding supplements.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

charley said:


> .... Hillary has never been charged with anything , even after 30 years of political life...  your boyz are in deep shit and it's only after 10 months..  in case you claim not to know who I'm talking about, because of your 'trumpski like memory' , I'll spell it out for you ,,Paul Manafort, Rick Gates & George Papadopoulos... with many more to come...
> Manafort and Gates Pose Serious Risk of Flight, Says Mueller...   $10 million bail for Manafort.. $5 million bail for Gates..  'lock them up, lock them up' ...



Not being charged doesn't mean shit. Why did her and Bill have Vince Foster's magical disappearing papers with her fingerprints all over them?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2017)

Hillary is dirtier than a shithouse in Calcutta. It's ridiculous to deny that.


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Hillary is dirtier than a shithouse in Calcutta. It's ridiculous to deny that.




.... I can't stand Hillary, and won't deny it...   Rob just likes to bust my balls about not voting for trumpski ..


----------



## botamico (Oct 31, 2017)

So you and Rob actually have something in common; you both hate Hillary. I thought the animosity towards each other was a little too aggressive to be real, but then again,  who can tell on an online forum.


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)

botamico said:


> So you and Rob actually have something in common; you both hate Hillary. I thought the animosity towards each other was a little too aggressive to be real, but then again,  who can tell on an online forum.




..... of course Rob and I are very tight, both of our fathers went to different high schools ..      ....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2017)

botamico said:


> So you and Rob actually have something in common; you both hate Hillary. I thought the animosity towards each other was a little too aggressive to be real, but then again,  who can tell on an online forum.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 1, 2017)

Prince said:


>



Nice avatar.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2017)

thanks.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 8, 2017)

Fair enough.. but I was only using Noahs Ark and the flood as a point in time. Reference point. I went with Robert Ballard's (worlds best and most renown underwater archaeologists) timeline.. He carbon dated shells found along what was an ancient underwater shoreline, resting 400 feet below the surface of the Black Sea and estimates the flood happened around 5000bc. He surmised that this shoreline didn't shift, but because of the sheer magnitude of this flood, the volume of water was so great, that the water settled, causing land that went under water to stay under water.

Is it true.. maybe.. maybe not.. but it gives me a timeline of approx 5000BC.. as my reference point for the change in oxygen levels throughout the planet. Supposedly these oxygen levels were also credited with the crazy longevity of life we read about in history and bible texts.. Hypothesis also say the pre flood oxygen levels were a key factor when arguing whether or not giants could have actually lived on this planet... they supposedly would not be able to sustain life with 19% oxygen levels or less..  

As always .. Good to see you back Charley.. tho I've been kinda AWOL lately.. lol



charley said:


> .....  Searches for Noah's Ark have been made from at least the time of Eusebius (c. 275-339 CE) to the present day. There is no scientific evidence for a global flood, and despite many expeditions, no evidence of the ark has been found. The challenges associated with housing all living animal types, and even plants, would have made building the ark a practical impossibility.
> 
> ...when you have a religious belief system effecting your opinions and decisions you are standing in shit ...  most people base their so-called facts on man made religious fables , commonly known to be incorrect ...


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

.. it's good to see you gassy ..


----------



## BadGas (Nov 15, 2017)

See here.. who says a conservative and a liberal can't be friends..?? 

We just agree to not talk politics while dining or drinking together.. simple enough.. right? 

Charley.. good to see you keeping things moving here man... I gotta get back here more and do my part. 



charley said:


> .. it's good to see you gassy ..


----------

